# Cool explosive chest workout.



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

The entire video is kinda neat. Bunch of cool different ideas. But fast forward to the 4:30 mark with the tire. Would love to try this to end a speed day for bench. Any one ever do it?


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2014)

I like Eliot. I'm not a patient guy that can sit through these you tube vids but Eliot  is one guy I can watch.


----------



## JOMO (May 9, 2014)

That looks like some fun stuff. I bet that medicine ball gets pretty heavy after a while. But that tire one looked like a good finisher like you said after a speed day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

Yea seek I've been watching his videos for a long time now. pretty smart guy. 

Jomo that shit is probably tiring as ****. Lol


----------



## JOMO (May 9, 2014)

My endurance is total crap, I can see myself throwing up after doing those exercises. Or that tire cracking me in the face and knocking me on the floor.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2014)

Hahaha I'd probably get squished by that fukking tire.


----------

